# Drip Bag Auto Feeder



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

I was thinking about setting up an auto drip feeder bag for the nutrients for my plants, i saw somewhere where people had used an I.V. bag and fed there plants that way over a period of about weeks worth of ferts per bag.

do you think this is a good idea and fairly easy to do i just get lost on how much i should dose lol i think i forget to carry the one.
Anybody here done this before?? got any pics or drip rates or any advice on the matter? i am not home alot these days and have to dose ferts about once a week on water change day and add a weeks worth of ferts then. but wanna change it up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A gravity fed drip may be hard to control and calculate but in sw people use automatic dosers which should work for your application. They arn't overly cheap though. Personally I'd probably just dose by hand if you want to dose so you are sure you always dose the correct amount.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I know someone that did this to add dechlorinator for a DIY drip water changer...however with the disruption that happens in the tank....99% of the chlorine will dissipate when it hits the tank....so it was overkill imo. It would be pretty easy to calculate...they have a formula for now many dripps per second/minute/hour would equal how much you want to add per day. You would just need to do a search. If I remember right....1 drip per second = about 8 gallons a day....or something like that.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

thank you cluster and GG i think im gonna go ahead and do it and just figure out the rates and quantities this weekend. i got all my supplies together and its lookin like a GO























I have 1x1000ml 1x500ml 1x100ml 2x50ml


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You will probably want to dilute the ferts so you can have more dripps per minute...otherwise the rate might be hard to control.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I know someone that did this to add dechlorinator for a DIY drip water changer...however with the disruption that happens in the tank....99% of the chlorine will dissipate when it hits the tank....so it was overkill imo. It would be pretty easy to calculate...they have a formula for now many dripps per second/minute/hour would equal how much you want to add per day. You would just need to do a search. If I remember right....1 drip per second = about 8 gallons a day....or something like that.


Are drips generally uniform in size? i was Assuming drip size could vary abit depending on the size of the tube opening an possibly a couple other variables like the materials used.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Drips are drips....apparently they are uniform in volume. You can control them with a valve. It is all about how many drips per second or minute. At least that is what I have read.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea apparently the bags i got are rated at 20 drops in every ml so the 1000ml bag will have 20,000 drops, i think the easiest way is to guesstimate the plant mass consumption on a weekly basis, then figure out the weeks worth of ferts and add to bag and fill the rest with distilled water and flow the bag at 20,000 drops in 168 hours, im not gonna only have feeding on during the lighted hours it will be continuous, thats 119 drips an hour thats roughly 2 drips per minute so im guessing that will be fairly easy to adjust for. but still i always find its best to just jump into the deep end and learn how to swim than figure out how to swim and then jump in.


----------

